# Hdmi cable/ no bios access - asus board



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't seem to get into the bios on my new mobo using an hdmi cable from gpu, it works fine with a vga cable but wont boot into bios with hdmi, just goes straight to desktop or black screen when i press delete on boot up.
It's not a major issue, just a pita, wondered what folks think about this sitch?


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

Same problem here when using HDMI. Are you connected directly from PC > monitor? Is the monitor PC specific or an HDTV?

I had to update the firmware on my AVR, perhaps you have a firmware in need of updating?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

The monitor is an nu-tec television [flat screen] 22 inch but it has a "pc" input thats vga, and hdmi input too, the vga works fine but hdmi seems to give a better picture at 1920x1080 as opposed to vga which sits at 1680x1050.
Its connected straight from gpu to monitor.just using hdmi atm. Whats an "avr"?[sorry im stupid lol]


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

AVR = Audio Video Receiver

I dislike HDMI. It is a bogus interface introduced to the market prematurely to generate revenue for companies.

HDMI = PCM only and 60Hz only 

Try to update any/all BIOSes/firmwares, if it still doesn't work it is prolly a conflict with the monitors EDID and the GFX card. I doubt drivers would affect this but you never know, it may help you out 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data << In case you were interested in what EDID is/does...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

so are you saying the screen wont power up on HDMI? because Newer machines upon power up you want to tap the key to get into the bios/ uefi multiple times, then set a 5 second delay at POST/Splash Screen so you can enter it on time (Had to do that on the AsRock 970 Extreme 4 in my bros rig)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

No it boots fine, using an hdmi,~ when you press delete to access bios it goes to black screen and hangs there,[if i dont press delete and let it boot, it gets into win 7 just fine etc] but with vga it goes to bios promptly, does that make sense.?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> No it boots fine, using an hdmi,~ when you press delete to access bios it goes to black screen and hangs there,[if i dont press delete and let it boot, it gets into win 7 just fine etc] but with vga it goes to bios promptly, does that make sense.?



might be something to bring up to Asus and AMD about unless if youre using the onboard video (highly doubt), Unless if the signaling is out of tolerance at Bios. (IDK HDMI seems to be a PITA because of how delicate the cables and connection points are compared to VGA/ DVI)

Graphics card drivers are not loaded till windows only low level is. So ya EDID might be plausible

http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/i-get-no-signal-through-hdmi/85191.html


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

I was an early adopter of HDMI, been almost 5yrs for me. One of the biggest mistakes of my life TBH. Asus wont do anything for you other than reccomend the same things i have already, AMD will also be of little to no help, prolly just validate Asus' reccomendations...

Like i said it's prolly a conflict with the monitors EDID, try some BIOS/Firmware/Driver updates.

HDCP is a massive


----------

